
Show HN: Simple multiline find and replace with sed - cwaffles
https://replace.sh
======
cwaffles
Hi HN,

I've made a website for generating sed scripts with Rust and Typescript+React.
Built this in a week to learn Rust with GraphQL and Diesel, and a bit of front
end with React. Feedback is much appreciated.

Github:
[https://github.com/esemeniuc/replace.sh/](https://github.com/esemeniuc/replace.sh/)

~~~
yyx
The example is not really helpful because you can do it with

    
    
      sed s/findo/replaco/g

~~~
cwaffles
That's true, I've considered that but I haven't found an example that is as
easy to scan for quick demos.

------
level3
It looks like you're not escaping single quotes in the find pattern, so the
command output gets malformed.

Also, you're reading in the whole file before replacing, even though most uses
of sed will probably be per line. Including an option for line-by-line (maybe
as default) would be much better for large files.

